# Milan: Leonardo ufficiale. DG dell'area tecnico sportiva.



## admin (25 Luglio 2018)

Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.

Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato

Verrà presentato giovedì 26 luglio alle 16:30 diretta MTV e Facebook

*Scaroni dà il benvenuto a Leonardo come responsabile dell'area sportivo e del mercato ed aggiunge:"Avrà tutto il supporto necessario di cui ha bisogno per rafforzare e razionalizzare la squadra, all’interno dei canoni dell’UEFA Financial Fair Play.”*


----------



## Boomer (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato



Bentornato Leo.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Luglio 2018)

Finalmente.

Non rilascia un paio di parole Leo?


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> Verrà presentato giovedì 26 luglio alle 16:30



.


----------



## PheelMD (25 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Finalmente.
> 
> Non rilascia un paio di parole Leo?



Sembra che per la sua presentazione si aspetti il primo acquisto.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2018)

Bentornato!


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> Verrà presentato giovedì 26 luglio alle 16:30 diretta MTV e Facebook



Domani capiremo tante cose

Scontato, ovviamente, il "Gattuso resta".


----------



## Boomer (25 Luglio 2018)

Edit : Avete già scritto voi.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani capiremo tante cose
> 
> Scontato, ovviamente, il "Gattuso resta".



Non sono sicuro della prima frase, ma sono sicurissimo della seconda.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> Verrà presentato giovedì 26 luglio alle 16:30 diretta MTV e Facebook



Ma è sul sito ufficiale? Non lo trovo.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> Verrà presentato giovedì 26 luglio alle 16:30 diretta MTV e Facebook



Bentornato direttore! alla faccia della curva….


----------



## Boomer (25 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è sul sito ufficiale? Non lo trovo.



Non so perchè ma il sito ufficiale è sempre in ritardo. Sui social trovi già il comunicato stampa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Luglio 2018)

Il grande degrado inizió con la scelta di farlo diventare allenatore perche era bravo nel mestiere precedente.

infatti come DT si é dimostrato sempre un professionale di grande qualita e gran fiuto. Il ultimo grande colpo dal Brasile (Thiago Silva) porta la sua firma.


----------



## PheelMD (25 Luglio 2018)

Mi correggo, non mi ero accorto della parte finale del comunicato.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Luglio 2018)

Benissimo


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Luglio 2018)

Leo e subito al lavoro.
Ben tornato!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Luglio 2018)

Bene


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2018)

*Scaroni dà il benvenuto a Leonardo come responsabile dell'area sportivo e del mercato ed aggiunge:"Avrà tutto il supporto necessario di cui ha bisogno per rafforzare e razionalizzare la squadra, all’interno dei canoni dell’UEFA Financial Fair Play.”*


----------



## luigi61 (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



Benvenute bentornato! 
Aspettiamo tante vittorie che mancano da troppo tempo
PORTA ANTONIO CONTE IN PRIMIS


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scaroni dà il benvenuto a Leonardo come responsabile dell'area sportivo e del mercato ed aggiunge:"Avrà tutto il supporto necessario di cui ha bisogno per rafforzare e razionalizzare la squadra, all’interno dei canoni dell’UEFA Financial Fair Play.”*



molto bene...però da domani basta parole che serve agire...tra 24 giorni è chiuso tutto e c'è ancora tutta l'immondizia da smaltire...


----------



## CarpeDiem (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scaroni dà il benvenuto a Leonardo come responsabile dell'area sportivo e del mercato ed aggiunge:"Avrà tutto il supporto necessario di cui ha bisogno per rafforzare e razionalizzare la squadra, all’interno dei canoni dell’UEFA Financial Fair Play.”*



Razionalizzare la squadra significa solo una cosa: mercato fatto di plusvalenze


----------



## Sam (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...


A questo punto potrebbe pure diventare lui il DS oltre che il DT, come Paratici alla Juve. Alla fine DS e DT sono ruoli che spesso si sovrappongono. Non ha senso averne due.
Meglio ridurre le teste e lasciare margini di manovra ai singoli dirigenti. La troppa burocrazia rischia di affossare anche la migliore delle imprese.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Luglio 2018)

Spero che quella sottospecie di curva non faccia contestazioni domani


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Luglio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Spero che quella sottospecie di curva non faccia contestazioni domani



speriamo di si invece...cori pro mirabelli e gattuso dalla mattina alla sera...così almeno evapora pure lui


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



Praticamente non potrà fare una mazza.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Razionalizzare la squadra significa solo una cosa: mercato fatto di plusvalenze



Speriamo non sia una razionalizzazione aziendale stile Amazon. Profitti cosmici per il proprietario, giocatori e tifosi che si suicidano.


----------



## Mika (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



Bentornato Leonardo! Quando se ne andò me la presi con Berlusconi e Galliani. Ora al lavoro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scaroni dà il benvenuto a Leonardo come responsabile dell'area sportivo e del mercato ed aggiunge:"Avrà tutto il supporto necessario di cui ha bisogno per rafforzare e razionalizzare la squadra, all’interno dei canoni dell’UEFA Financial Fair Play.”*



appunto FPF
non ci credo che spendiamo 6,5 mln x Conte 
e 3,5 mln x Gattuso in stile Mancini/Inter


----------



## __king george__ (25 Luglio 2018)

certo che gattuso in effetti sarà per forza destabilizzato si è trovato di colpo da avere come ds il suo più grande alleato ad un "nemico"...nemmeno fosse arrivato uno neutrale...ma proprio uno col quale ha avuto forti attriti


----------



## varvez (25 Luglio 2018)

Domani annuncio di Antonio Conte, caro Leonardo, per favore


----------



## smallball (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



bentornato!!!


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Domani annuncio di Antonio Conte, caro Leonardo, per favore



Ma figurati...


----------



## Igor91 (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scaroni dà il benvenuto a Leonardo come responsabile dell'area sportivo e del mercato ed aggiunge:"Avrà tutto il supporto necessario di cui ha bisogno per rafforzare e razionalizzare la squadra, all’interno dei canoni dell’UEFA Financial Fair Play.”*



Uomo chiaro e trasparente.
Contentissimo.... forse meglio di così non poteva andarci sulla carta. Speriamo bene.


----------



## rossonero22 (25 Luglio 2018)

Ottimo, comunicazioni veloci, nomi per adesso tutti confermati. 
Prima non si sapeva niente e si aspettavano i twitt di sino Europe.
In una settimana sembra cambiato il mondo.
Bentornato leo


----------



## numero 3 (25 Luglio 2018)

Non sono un fans di Leonardo però per il bene del Milan gli auguro in bocca al lupo .


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (25 Luglio 2018)

Ha altro da chiedere la Curva?! 
Per Gattuso ci stiamo lavorando


----------



## Hellscream (25 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Domani annuncio di Antonio Conte, caro Leonardo, per favore



Non ti illudere perchè non viene.


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Luglio 2018)

Ora vogliamo Conte, non facciamo scherzi, per favore. Se domani annuncia che Gattuso resta, è la fine.


----------



## smallball (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



.


----------



## varvez (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati...



Mi auguro notizie shock a brevissimo, pertanto ci spero/credo


----------



## rossonero22 (25 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ora vogliamo Conte, non facciamo scherzi, per favore. Se domani annuncia che Gattuso resta, è la fine.



L'eventuale annuncio di Conte lo devono fare bene per non mettersi in cattiva luce nei confronti di chi vuole ancora gattuso. Fermo restando che per me lo potrebbero fare anche subito ma capisco chi vuole difendere Gattuso.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



Buon lavoro!


----------



## chicagousait (25 Luglio 2018)

Ora facciamolo lavorare in pace


----------



## PM3 (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



Buon lavoro!
Speriamo riesca a farmi ricredere.
Da oggi avrà il mio appoggio, per il bene del Milan.


----------



## Boomer (25 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



Giocatore poco più che discreto, allenatore scarsissimo, dirigente inadeguato. Elliott sta commettendo una serie di gravissimi errori, questo è il primo.


----------



## Aron (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



Ho la sensazione che Leonardo intenda cambiare almeno la metà dei giocatori arrivati l'anno scorso


----------



## sunburn (25 Luglio 2018)

rossonero22 ha scritto:


> L'eventuale annuncio di Conte lo devono fare bene per non mettersi in cattiva luce nei confronti di chi vuole ancora gattuso. Fermo restando che per me lo potrebbero fare anche subito ma capisco chi vuole difendere Gattuso.


Questi se ne fregano dell'opinione dei tifosi. Hanno un loro progetto e lo portano avanti.


----------



## Milancholy (25 Luglio 2018)

In tempi (ormai remoti), "amai" incondizionatamente il brasiliano. Gran bel giocatore, fine conoscitore di calcio e uomo di rara intelligenza, cultura e savoir-faire. (Sedicente) appassionato manifestamente avvinto ai colori rossoneri, screzi (ineluttabili) col rimbaplastificato ex presidente pur comprendendo, la porcata interiana mi resta personalmente (forse puerilmente nella odierna ed arida realtà calcistica) del tutto indigeribile. Ma tant'è. Turandomi il naso mi adeguo, continuo a disprezzarlo umanamente... contestualmente confidando speranzoso nelle sue indiscutibili abilità.


----------



## sion (25 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Giocatore poco più che discreto, allenatore scarsissimo, dirigente inadeguato. Elliott sta commettendo una serie di gravissimi errori, questo è il primo.



non so ma ad occhio ne hai sparate e pure belle grosse...giocatore poco più che discreto? ora sarebbe un top player ovunque. euqilibrio nei giudizi non fatevi annebbiare dall'odio.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2018)

Ottima notizia!


----------



## sunburn (25 Luglio 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> In tempi (ormai remoti), "amai" incondizionatamente il brasiliano. Gran bel giocatore, fine conoscitore di calcio e uomo di rara intelligenza, cultura e savoir-faire. (Sedicente) appassionato manifestamente avvinto ai colori rossoneri, screzi (ineluttabili) col rimbaplastificato ex presidente pur comprendendo, la porcata interiana mi resta personalmente (forse puerilmente nella odierna ed arida realtà calcistica) del tutto indigeribile. Ma tant'è. Turandomi il naso mi adeguo, continuo a disprezzarlo umanamente... contestualmente confidando speranzoso nelle sue indiscutibili abilità.


Pensaci: senza il suo suicidio tattico nel derby, a quest'ora avremmo uno scudetto in meno...


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Luglio 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> In tempi (ormai remoti), "amai" incondizionatamente il brasiliano. Gran bel giocatore, fine conoscitore di calcio e uomo di rara intelligenza, cultura e savoir-faire. (Sedicente) appassionato manifestamente avvinto ai colori rossoneri, screzi (ineluttabili) col rimbaplastificato ex presidente pur comprendendo, la porcata interiana mi resta personalmente (forse puerilmente nella odierna ed arida realtà calcistica) del tutto indigeribile. Ma tant'è. Turandomi il naso mi adeguo, continuo a disprezzarlo umanamente... contestualmente confidando speranzoso nelle sue indiscutibili abilità.



+1


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (25 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Giocatore poco più che discreto, allenatore scarsissimo, dirigente inadeguato. Elliott sta commettendo una serie di gravissimi errori, questo è il primo.



Condivido.


----------



## Milancholy (25 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Pensaci: senza il suo suicidio tattico nel derby, a quest'ora avremmo uno scudetto in meno...



Ecco, avrei sinceramente preferito sarcasticamente ricordarlo come improvvisato allenatore-pentito-barzelletta (2-5 in casa con lo Shalke e giù pugnette) piuttosto che dovermi "riverginare" faticosamente (ma giocoforza...) come suo sostenitore.


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questi se ne fregano dell'opinione dei tifosi. Hanno un loro progetto e lo portano avanti.



La curva Sud rappresenta una minima parte dei tifosi.


----------



## fra29 (25 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Domani annuncio di Antonio Conte, caro Leonardo, per favore



io ho già perso l'entusiasmo nelle ultime 24 ore, la conferma di Gattuso mi ha tagliato completamente le gambe.


----------



## ralf (25 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...


Bentornato Leo, ora riportaci dove meritiamo di stare.


Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il grande degrado inizió con la scelta di farlo diventare allenatore perche era bravo nel mestiere precedente.
> 
> infatti come DT si é dimostrato sempre un professionale di grande qualita e gran fiuto. Il ultimo grande colpo dal Brasile (Thiago Silva) porta la sua firma.



Speriamo ci porti qualche talento.


----------



## vota DC (26 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Giocatore poco più che discreto, allenatore scarsissimo, dirigente inadeguato. Elliott sta commettendo una serie di gravissimi errori, questo è il primo.



Non è AD addetto ai bilanci ma avrà un ruolo simile a Braida senza il Galliani di turno che gli calpesta i piedi. Mi pare che Leonardo sia abbastanza bravo nel trovare talenti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leonardo.
> 
> Il nuovo corso di AC Milan continua con la nomina di Leonardo De Araujo a Direttore Generale dell’Area Tecnico-Sportiva, con effetto immediato
> 
> ...



La curva e certa parte del tifo di recente hanno sempre sposato la causa sbagliata, confido sia così anche questa volta e sono contento di questo ritorno. Daje!


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Luglio 2018)

Bentornato Leo!

Alla faccia della Curva, imbarazzanti.


----------

